# feeling dizzy and light headed is this normal?



## Al4321

I passed the baby on tuesday, 2 days ago, the bleeding wasnt that heavy the day after now today the bleeding has got very heavy and im feeling very dizzy and light headed. I have an appointment next tuesday down hospital. Still cramping very bad, very painful, is this normal to still be like this even after the tissue past?


----------



## honey08

gosh hun ive no idea,i had a dnc when i had my loss, and was bleeding on n off for few wk,remember having period like pains tho :( 
so sry for ur loss, i wud phone labour ward up and ask them x


----------



## Las78

Sorry hun I'm not sure either but I know that when I have a heavy period I do sometimes feel like that, it could be the amount of blood you're losing, may be worth getting checked sooner rather than later.

So sorry for your loss x


----------



## AlwaysPraying

I'd think it's pretty reasonable that you feel that way. You've lost a lot of blood and not to mention the stress as well. Your adrenaline was probably high and now it's crashed out from everything you've been through. I'd keep up with your pre-natal vitamines for now. Maybe you still have some tissue that didn't come out, that could explain the pain going on. Personally, I'd call the dr and see what they say, I'd hate for you to be worse over the weekend, at least now you still have friday if you have to go in and see someone.


----------



## soulsister

Hi

First of all I am so sorry for your loss sweetie,

Secondly, I had a natural m/c about three weeks ago, and whilst I didnt bleed anymore than a normal period, it did go on for a fortnight at least.

About a week after I ha stopped bleeding and had passed tissue etc I started to feel very faint, knackered and dizzy. Went to see the doc who said it was probably just as a result of the massive dip my hormones had just taken....going from being pg to not.....

I hope this is all it is for you too honey, but do speak to you doc just to make sure....

Laura xx


----------



## AlwaysPraying

I completely forgot but I had the exact same thing (soulsister reminded me!). I was two days out of loosing baby and was at the mall, I was so light headed I had to sit down, my fingers and toes were even tingling, I was sure I was going to pass out. I had been in the sun and figured it was sun stroke, but I don't know. I think that huge change in hormones really makes sense. Sorry I forgot to mention that happened to me.


----------

